# Effective T-bol dosage



## BigBird (Feb 4, 2011)

What is the general consensus for effective Tbol dosage?    I've just started 50mg ED on non-workout days and 60mg on workout days.  I've read 40mg is working for a lot of people.  If I can take 40mg and get results then I'd rather do that than waste the extra 10-20mg.  

(I'm also on 650mg Test E and 500mg EQ EW)


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 4, 2011)

average dose is 50mg min 25mg max 100mg currently running 60mg myself


----------



## GMO (Feb 4, 2011)

BigBird said:


> What is the general consensus for effective Tbol dosage?    I've just started 50mg ED on non-workout days and 60mg on workout days.  I've read 40mg is working for a lot of people.  If I can take 40mg and get results then I'd rather do that than waste the extra 10-20mg.
> 
> (I'm also on 650mg Test E and 500mg EQ EW)



You'll have to find your own sweet spot, bro...mine's 60mg.


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 4, 2011)

BigBird said:


> What is the general consensus for effective Tbol dosage? I've just started 50mg ED on non-workout days and 60mg on workout days. I've read 40mg is working for a lot of people. If I can take 40mg and get results then I'd rather do that than waste the extra 10-20mg.
> 
> (I'm also on 650mg Test E and 500mg EQ EW)


imo you should just stick with one dose with the tbols i think it pretty much gos the same as with all steroids constant stable blood levels make for the best results


----------



## BigBird (Feb 4, 2011)

Welp - I'll stick with my alternate 50/60mg and expect to hit my sweet spot in there somewhere.  Thanks.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 4, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Welp - I'll stick with my alternate 50/60mg and expect to hit my sweet spot in there somewhere. Thanks.


500 mg of eq weekly, was my sweet spot 500 to 650mg week, always had clean, dry results. I would start with 30mg a day for a week, then bump up every10 days, 10mg until you hit 60 tops in my opinion. Tbol at first will make you lethargic, I would introduce this to your cycle very slowly. just my opinion. good luck!!!!


----------



## BigBird (Feb 4, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> 500 mg of eq weekly, was my sweet spot 500 to 650mg week, always had clean, dry results. I would start with 30mg a day for a week, then bump up every10 days, 10mg until you hit 60 tops in my opinion. Tbol at first will make you lethargic, I would introduce this to your cycle very slowly. just my opinion. good luck!!!!


 
Lethargic?  Really?  So that's why I was dragging ass in the gym yesterday!!   I'll be damned.  My workouts were off that charts lately and then BAM - I began the Tbol this week.  Can't wait for this to pass.


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 4, 2011)

i definitely felt off for about the first week.now 10 days in and feeling good again


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 4, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Lethargic? Really? So that's why I was dragging ass in the gym yesterday!! I'll be damned. My workouts were off that charts lately and then BAM - I began the Tbol this week. Can't wait for this to pass.


 methylated= tired!!!! ...... Thats why I advised the 30 mg introduction phase.  Tbol is also good to bridge with.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 4, 2011)

I got some Tbol coming for the last 6 weeks of a contest prep cycle. Good pointer on introducing it slowly. Didn't know it made you lethargic, I was going to just jump right in to 50mg ED, not good when calories will be low and I'll already be tired. 

I think I'll start with 30 and increase by 10 every week like Stylus recommended. Thanks


----------



## GMO (Feb 4, 2011)

Interesting...I've never experienced an lethargy whatsoever on T-bol and that's at 60mg/day.  I take caffeine before I train however.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 4, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> methylated= tired!!!! ...... Thats why I advised the 30 mg introduction phase. Tbol is also good to bridge with.


 
I don't believe methylated = tired is 100% accurate. 

Neither Dbol, nor Halo, nor Winny make me tired. Perhaps I'm just weird.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 4, 2011)

GMO said:


> Interesting...I've never experienced an lethargy whatsoever on T-bol and that's at 60mg/day. I take caffeine before I train however.


 
Everyone around me has been battling severe head colds lately so it's entirely possible that even though I have not gotten the cold, the tiredness could be due to fighting it off.


----------



## GMO (Feb 4, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I don't believe methylated = tired is 100% accurate.
> 
> Neither Dbol, nor Halo, nor Winny make me tired. Perhaps I'm just weird.



No you are not weird...it's Bulls**t!  

D-bol and Halo turn me into a f**king out of control beast when I'm lifting.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 4, 2011)

GMO said:


> No you are not weird...it's Bulls**t!
> 
> D-bol and Halo turn me into a f**king out of control beast when I'm lifting.


 From my experiences with methyls, Ive always been lethargic. Most of my buddies as well same thing. Im not positive, but I think the lethargic feeling is due to liver being taxed while on it. I may be wrong, it just seems to a direct connection. Remember taking M1T, back in the day, if so do you remeber feeling lethargic?


----------



## GMO (Feb 4, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> From my experiences with methyls, Ive always been lethargic. Most of my buddies as well same thing. Im not positive, but I think the lethargic feeling is due to liver being taxed while on it. I may be wrong, it just seems to a direct connection. Remember taking M1T, back in the day, if so do you remeber feeling lethargic?



No, I've never done any PH's.  I have heard of some of them making you lethargic though, especially Superdrol.  Maybe it is isolated to PH/DS...I don't know.


----------



## Gawd (Feb 4, 2011)

Yea, I don't get lethargic from dbol / tbol / etc either.
Actually kind of the opposite.


----------



## primo33333 (Jun 3, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> 500 mg of eq weekly, was my sweet spot 500 to 650mg week, always had clean, dry results. I would start with 30mg a day for a week, then bump up every10 days, 10mg until you hit 60 tops in my opinion. Tbol at first will make you lethargic, I would introduce this to your cycle very slowly. just my opinion. good luck!!!!



really.... so definitely introduce slowly...not a waste of a couple of weeks?


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 4, 2011)

Some oral steroids do cause lethargy some do not but keep in mind everyone is different and some may not feel this.  BigBird I have that head cold upper respiratory infection you are reffering to and let me tell you it sucks.  I am finally starting to feel better took about 4 days of rest to start seeing improvements.  As for the Turinabol.  I like to run 50-60mgs a day.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have to say that my first 4-5 days on tbol I was extremely lethargic.  Went completely away though.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm at 60mg 4 weeks in, really no difference then off.


----------

